# Anyone else suck at drill?



## bulletz (31 Dec 2014)

BMQ has been going well besides drill, I'm having a tough time with halting and marching.

Anyone else experience this? Any tips? I'm probably the worst in my course lol


----------



## Remius (31 Dec 2014)

Not really.  Drill came easy to me.  Just turn off your brain. It's sequential and rhythmic.  If you can count you can do drill. You'll get a handle on it I'm sure.


----------



## Ayrsayle (1 Jan 2015)

Don't overthink - react.  Trying to anticipate what the next command or when it will come tends to mess people up.  Worked for some.

OR 

You just need to practice more.  Personal drill is like everything else drill - if you do it often enough, it eventually becomes muscle memory.


----------



## q_1966 (1 Jan 2015)

Even if you do well at drill yourself, It still doesn't look good until everyone else has it together (as you visually judge your movements off the group for timing, cadence etc.) so don't sweat it, it will eventually feel natural and second nature.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (1 Jan 2015)

I sucked at drill forever
But with practice you will get better
Your section commander will help you get it right because that is their job
Practice and stay positive it will improve


----------



## rmc_wannabe (1 Jan 2015)

Practice. Have one of your teammates practice with you. Sucking at something new that you have never done is normal. Practicing something you suck at and getting better is called "learning" and that's the whole reason you're at BMQ  .


----------



## Pusser (1 Jan 2015)

Some simple tips on marching:

1)  Do NOT watch people's feet.  That's the easiest way to get out of step.  Watch their arms to keep in step.
2)  Press down your thumbs when marching to keep your arms straight.  Swing them all the way back and they'll go all the way forward one their own.
3)  Dig your heels in.
4)  Think of it as a dance at 120 beats to the minute.  Sometimes running a marching song through your head will help you (the Monty Python theme - Liberty Bell - is a good one).


----------



## George Wallace (1 Jan 2015)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Some simple tips on marching:
> 
> 1)  Do NOT watch people's feet.  That's the easiest way to get out of step.  Watch their arms to keep in step.



Only good if the person you are watching does not "Bear Walk".    >


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Jan 2015)

Crantor said:
			
		

> Just turn off your brain. It's sequential and rhythmic.  If you can count you can do drill.





			
				Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> Don't overthink - react.  Trying to anticipate what the next command or when it will come tends to mess people up.


In addition to the "practice, practice, practice" advice, these are good points too - there's a tiny element of zen in there where you eventually learn to be relaxed enough to maintain a good position while being ready for any command coming.

Good luck.


----------



## q_1966 (2 Jan 2015)

How about about 200 pers marching on Battle of the Atlantic parade with Naval Band in the front and a Highland P&D band at the back both playing different cadences and your in the middle on a wierd step in the middle of the beat trying to keep in step with at least whoevers besi


----------



## Pusser (2 Jan 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Only good if the person you are watching does not "Bear Walk".    >



Don't watch that guy!


----------



## rmc_wannabe (2 Jan 2015)

Get Nautical said:
			
		

> How about about 200 pers marching on Battle of the Atlantic parade with Naval Band in the front and a Highland P&D band at the back both playing different cadences and your in the middle on a wierd step in the middle of the beat trying to keep in step with at least whoevers besi



That sums up prettty much every parade with both.The Bags of Agony usually are to blame


----------



## Danjanou (2 Jan 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Only good if the person you are watching does not "Bear Walk".    >



George we told you to stop parading with the RCL.  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (2 Jan 2015)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> George we told you to stop parading with the RCL.  ;D



Nothing a few broomsticks couldn't fix.   :nod:


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Jan 2015)

Get Nautical said:
			
		

> How about about 200 pers marching on Battle of the Atlantic parade with Naval Band in the front and a Highland P&D band at the back both playing different cadences and your in the middle on a wierd step in the middle of the beat trying to keep in step with at least whoevers besi


At least you don't have a Rifle band/unit marching, too  ;D


----------



## Sigs Pig (2 Jan 2015)

Get Nautical said:
			
		

> How about about 200 pers marching on Battle of the Atlantic parade with Naval Band in the front and a Highland P&D band at the back both playing different cadences and your in the middle on a wierd step in the middle of the beat trying to keep in step with at least whoevers besi



Then the artistic director had it right. 
I was not at the actual 'Battles', but I do think it was hell and did not go off as planned either.

ME


----------



## Eye In The Sky (2 Jan 2015)

That picture is a thing of beauty.  Notice, the RCAF Capt standing on the left with what appears to be...golf clubs.   >


----------



## Old Sweat (2 Jan 2015)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> That picture is a thing of beauty.  Notice, the RCAF Capt standing on the left with what appears to be...golf clubs.   >



He's the only one who is not out of step.


----------



## quadrapiper (2 Jan 2015)

Embarrassing gaggle. Looks like two sorts of CIC, a volunteer facepalm or two, and at least one NL cadet officer. Why the uniformed ones aren't marching with their respective corps and squadrons (preferably, if the decision has been made not to have officers fall in as Div Os, somewhere near the front of each unit, rather than trailing behind) is beyond me. My branch's ability to be needlessly untidy never ceases to amaze.


----------



## Kat Stevens (2 Jan 2015)

ALL recruits suck at drill.  They're supposed to.  They can be taught.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (2 Jan 2015)

Stacked said:
			
		

> What the hell is that picture?



A group of people demonstrating, all at once, every single possible body position while marching (poorly) in quick time?   ;D


----------



## Brasidas (4 Jan 2015)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> A group of people demonstrating, all at once, every single possible body position while marching (poorly) in quick time?   ;D



Squad two of "shoulder-golf clubs"?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Jan 2015)

:rofl:


----------



## jpjohnsn (5 Jan 2015)

Okay, so, I'm from Barrie and I know most of these people.  We're the only Air Cadet squadron in town and we were elsewhere that day (thank The Maker :facepalm: ) so I have no clue who the golf bag bearer or the other one in light blue is.   The rest are staff from the local Sea and Navy League Cadet Corps.  

I don't know why they are bringing up the rear unless they are supernumerary staff assigned to spatula duty who decided (in error) to transit from form up point to parade location as part of the formation on the march.  That's the only reason I can think of having someone in civilian dress in the group because I have never seen that before in these parts.  I can't speak for this particular parade but officers usuallly hold many of the parade appointments for our local parades (BoB, Remembrace Day, etc).  

Looking at the pic, I only see 3 people actually out of step here - 1 army cadet, 1 acting-subbie and the civilian.  The correct number is supposted to be zero personnel out of step but it's not exactly a dog's breakfast either.

Get Nautical:  +1 on the marching with both pipe and mil bands.  The parades here tend to be led by the local pipes and drums with the local Sea Cadet branss and reed band somewhere in the middle of the pack.  The wandering tempo that afflicts the cadet band some years can be frustrating enough but you get competing tempos between the two bands and it can be brutal.


----------



## Danjanou (6 Jan 2015)

jpjohnsn said:
			
		

> The wandering tempo that afflicts the cadet band some years can be frustrating enough but you get competing tempos between the two bands and it can be brutal.



Or as I refer to it every November as my annual skip and shuffle down Coxwell Avenue. This past November I wasn't in a "command" appointment so hid in the ranks and enjoyed the casual stroll on a nice sunny morning for a change. It ended in a shambling stop somewhere in the general vicinity of the Cenotaph, and only a bit later than 11;00am, but hey parades with the RCL, at least here, are akin to herding squirrels with Alzheimer's.  ;D


----------



## q_1966 (12 Jan 2015)

jpjohnsn said:
			
		

> Okay, so, I'm from Barrie and I know most of these people.  We're the only Air Cadet squadron in town and we were elsewhere that day (thank The Maker :facepalm: ) so I have no clue who the golf bag bearer or the other one in light blue is.   The rest are staff from the local Sea and Navy League Cadet Corps.
> 
> I don't know why they are bringing up the rear unless they are supernumerary staff assigned to spatula duty who decided (in error) to transit from form up point to parade location as part of the formation on the march.  That's the only reason I can think of having someone in civilian dress in the group because I have never seen that before in these parts.  I can't speak for this particular parade but officers usuallly hold many of the parade appointments for our local parades (BoB, Remembrace Day, etc).
> 
> ...



Except they were both military bands not Cadets or Civilian P&D *facepalm


----------



## Troubleman24 (24 Feb 2015)

I was able to improve on my drills on my own during the week. Im doing my weekend BMQ for the reserves currently.
But when it comes to present arms  man I completely suck at it!
I know I have to practice like I did for my about turn to become near perfect, but how the hell can I pratice it without a rifle on my free time at home. I want to take a broom but im scared Its going to mess
Me up even more.


----------



## GreenWood (24 Feb 2015)

@TRoubleman24 Even my instructor's on my course struggled to teach us "present arms", it's hardly ever used. I have used it once in a change of command parade and that was it.


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Feb 2015)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> ALL recruits suck at drill.  They're supposed to.  They can be taught.



Yes all recruits suck at drill. I know...I was one then I taught them a few years later.

Practice, practice, practice.

Anyone want to join the RSM marchin up and down the square?


----------



## runormal (24 Feb 2015)

Troubleman24 said:
			
		

> I was able to improve on my drills on my own during the week. Im doing my weekend BMQ for the reserves currently.
> But when it comes to present arms  man I completely suck at it!
> I know I have to practice like I did for my about turn to become near perfect, but how the hell can I pratice it without a rifle on my free time at home. I want to take a broom but im scared Its going to mess
> Me up even more.



That`s what we were told to do. I did a few times prior to the weekend. I found that it didn`t hurt, the big thing is to relax and not over think drill. Once you start worrying about drill that is when you will screw up. 

Edit:
However don`t be doing 30 minutes of present arms in your apartment, just a do it a few times to calm the nerves. If you need extra help ask a course mate or an instructor, there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Feb 2015)

GreenWood said:
			
		

> @TRoubleman24 Even my instructor's on my course struggled to teach us "present arms", it's hardly ever used. I have used it once in a change of command parade and that was it.



The "Present Arms" is used fairly often. Stay in your lane.....


----------



## CombatMacguyver (24 Feb 2015)

GreenWood said:
			
		

> @TRoubleman24 Even my instructor's on my course struggled to teach us "present arms", it's hardly ever used. I have used it once in a change of command parade and that was it.



<sarcasm>Yea, because you very rarely do change-of-command parades</sarcasm>


----------



## Kat Stevens (24 Feb 2015)

I seem to remember doing Present Arms at least twice on every formal parade I was ever on.


----------



## GreenWood (24 Feb 2015)

I stand corrected!   guess I'll have to brush up on my PRESENNNNNNT ARMS!     ;D


----------



## Troubleman24 (25 Mar 2015)

I got present arms under lock.
Saluting on the march is my pet peeve now, which i need to get perfect so i dont fail my drill test a 2nd time.
Been practicising alot this week in preparation for this weekend hopefully im good haha


----------



## cupper (26 Mar 2015)

I still remember 20 plus years ago spending a full weekend practicing the drill for the firing party prior to the funeral of a friend's brother who died in an accident. We were all members of the same unit, and it was an honour and privilege, and to do the salute. Made the hard work beforehand well worth it.


----------



## q_1966 (24 Apr 2015)

Troubleman24 said:
			
		

> I got present arms under lock.
> Saluting on the march is my pet peeve now, which i need to get perfect so i dont fail my drill test a 2nd time.
> Been practicising alot this week in preparation for this weekend hopefully im good haha


How about right and left turns on the march as well as...about turn on the march? *been at least 4 years since I have been on parade*. Best of luck to you, practice makes perfect.


----------

